# Great to have some options, can you share your insights?



## 98mkiv (Mar 29, 2021)

*Thank you everyone for your welcome and patience with my noob questions*

For years I have wanted to relocate to Asia but my family situation would not permit it. Now I'm 50 and ready to embark and have a lot of questions. Though I have thought deeply about what I want to do, I am very short on facts and so I have a lot of questions and am looking for some insights. It's coming time to make my move within about 18 months, so I am now starting planning and informing myself.

I have wanted to move specifically HK but am open to Singapore, Thailand or Vietnam.

Things that matter to me..... views, vibrant city, good transportation and balance of nature and city life not too far away, hence my picks.

*Background:*

I'm an engineer, I could continue to work as an exec when I move or I could just do what I love which is work with factory for MNC companies. Or I could just retire, but I think I will be bored.

I'm single and like Buddhist Asian women.

I am active - sport and water close by are important.

Budget: Ultimately I will keep a property in the US and either rent or buy in ASIA -HK likely rent, everywhere else, likely buy.

*Questions:*

It's not entirely clear where one can safely own property....I am very concerned about owning property abroad and having it repatriated, title fraud, etc.

Is it even smart to own abroad?

Cash management. I am sitting on a pretty solid lump of cash. Should I keep it in US or should I put it into local currencies?

Citizenship/Residency: I hold US and EU citizenship. Aside from ownership question, what about the ability to just stay there?

Long term planning: As now, I think I will stay there about ten years. But it's possible that I might just stay till my end. Clearly two different paths to consider. So if I stay 'forever' what is it like to be old in these places? I think it's more affordable to have a hired caretaker (pseudo nurse?) but what is the general healthcare like being a westerner in these parts of the world?

Retirement benefits: If I live in these countries, at the age of 62 can I still collect my Social Security Benefits?

Citizenship: If I live in outside US or EU, will I lose my citizenship after a period? If so what are the requirements for visiting to maintain?

Seems I don't know what I don't know so please help me by pointing out anything else I'm missing


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should be able to retain your US and EU citizenships. The US one means that you'll be on the hook for filing US income tax for the rest of your days. See the Expat Tax section here for LOTS of discussion about that aspect of living overseas while American. (Relates also to your question about whether to leave it in the US or take it with.)

Retirement benefits shouldn't be a problem as far as the US Social Security administration is concerned - at least for the moment (Relations with China could deteriorate to the extent that it would be a problem - but may not.)

I'll let those who are living or have lived in east Asia tell you what you need to know specifically about the countries you name.


----------

